# Charnwood Scroll chuck any good?



## Peter Sefton (15 Jun 2011)

I am looking to buy a new Scroll chuck to fit 1” x 8TPI, any experience of the Charnwood W836 package?
I guess my other options are the Record Super Nova or Axminster (Tesco’s) K10 plus accessories.
I would rather buy from my local Tewksbury Saw Co if possible.

Thanks Peter


----------



## Blister (16 Jun 2011)

I would buy the Axminster one :wink:


----------



## PsyMan (16 Jun 2011)

Hi Peter,

I recently purchased the 1 x 8tpi Dakota chuck from Rutlands http://goo.gl/QxjnK to replace my 3/4 x 16tpi Nova G3. Looking at the Charnwood one, they look identical in every way (Emphasis on the word LOOK), Probably just a rebranding of the same chuck.

I have been very pleased with it so far, it seems to have a bit more travel than the G3 and has 2 sets of indexing holes if you can use them.

My G3 jaws also fit the Dakota too so that was a big plus, the G3 now permenantly holds my home made cole jaws.

Rutlands still seem to have the £69.95 offer running too.

Hope thats of some help and not just added to the chuckfusion


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Jun 2011)

Thanks Guys for the advice, I opted for the Dakota.
The Charnwood looks very good but would cost me £50 more for the bits I don’t need.
Fantastic sale at Rutland’s still at £69.95 plus an extra 10% off with the father’s day special. 

No chuckfusion any more Cheers Peter


----------



## ste_5150 (17 Jun 2011)

Peter Sefton":2n01rvnn said:


> Thanks Guys for the advice, I opted for the Dakota.
> The Charnwood looks very good but would cost me £50 more for the bits I don’t need.
> Fantastic sale at Rutland’s still at £69.95 plus an extra 10% off with the father’s day special.
> 
> No chuckfusion any more Cheers Peter



Funnily enough, as a result of this thread (and the offer they've got on), I just took the plunge on the same thing. It's going to be so nice not having to constantly MacGuyver a work-holding method with glue blocks and the like!

Best of luck with it, and thanks for raising the topic!


----------



## RogerBoyle (17 Jun 2011)

Just got mine 
Nice and shiny =D> and seems to work 
Don't have a clue what I'm doing with it mind   

Roger


----------



## jumps (17 Jun 2011)

we should be on commission - I reckon that's at least 10 since it went on 'sale' and I first posted the link to a similar question!

I have been very pleased with mine, with one proviso. The need to be very careful when seating MT or other bits (metal screw chuck or even their own screw chuck) in the inner jaws. Doesn't always centre first time and when reversing you get issues (to overcome  )

I'm also still waiting on the large jaws


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Jumps. We will be careful when changing jaws.


----------



## Peter Sefton (4 Jul 2011)

Have been using the Dakota chuck for the first time today and have found it to have a lot of play in the jaws  , too much for the work we have been doing, have you guys had any similar issues or do I have a rogue one :? ?


----------



## Paul.J (4 Jul 2011)

Have you got the corresponding number on the jaw in the correct carrier??


----------



## Ugs (5 Jul 2011)

Paul.J":2gemcslc said:


> Have you got the corresponding number on the jaw in the correct carrier??



.... and (it case they were ever removed) make sure that the carriers are also against the correct jaw number. I have a Barracuda Chuck and found this out the hard way. I took off the jaws (to change them) and twirled the chuck fully open - a carrier dropped out. Trying to refit it I eventually ended up with ALL the carriers out on the bench!
After much fiddling eventually I got them all back in and fitted the jaws - they were uneven. Took it all apart again and discovered that each carrier has a number engraved on it too! Refitted correctly and all was well again.
That probably sounds pretty easy to most of you but to a beginner at this game it was rather traumatic ........
At least I now know how to remove and refit the carriers


----------



## CHJ (5 Jul 2011)

Peter Sefton":2c8xxves said:


> Have been using the Dakota chuck for the first time today and have found it to have a lot of play in the jaws  , too much for the work we have been doing, have you guys had any similar issues or do I have a rogue one :? ?



I suspect it is more to do with the price point than an out and out rogue Peter, like bargain tool stalls at events a certain amount of hands on selection before purchase would probably make a difference, unfortunately not an option with mail order.

If you are looking for critical alignment and repeatable clamping* something like the axminster precision chuck is more likely to give you consistent results. A different ball park in pricing though but you do have the benefit of common jaw fixings throughout their chuck range.

If you clamp a steel bar, say 20mm dia. in the jaw carriers does it run true ?

*not a requirement highlighted in your original post, and agreed something most people would assume should not be an issue with a scroll chuck.


----------



## jumps (6 Jul 2011)

Peter Sefton":8caygpwc said:


> Have been using the Dakota chuck for the first time today and have found it to have a lot of play in the jaws  , too much for the work we have been doing, have you guys had any similar issues or do I have a rogue one :? ?



in the box with the chuck you will have a note of the tolerance tested for your chuck - as said by Chas it's not 0.0000000 anything at this price point!

as suggested load a true, inflexible, tube (screw chuck carrier for instance) in the jaws a few times and measure with a dial gauge when rotated by hand.

aside from my earlier observation I haven't found it a big problem with mine but always mark the precise position of no1 jaw on any piece I'm removing to re-chuck - including reversing. I've also noticed that I sometimes need to tighten the jaws a couple of times to get the correct registration; but I've always got there in the end.

as I have a swivel headstock (frequently used) I always have to take care aligning for spindle work anyway, so the extra with the chuck isn't a problem.


----------



## Lightweeder (6 Jul 2011)

I know it's accademic now, now just spotted this thread. I had issues with my Charnwood lathe (as I've said here in the past), but I must say, the scroll chuck I bought with the lathe, and kept, is brilliant. I also have a Nova 2, and it lets me down regularly. The old Charnwood never does. Just thought it was worth chucking that in :?


----------



## chill (6 Jul 2011)

lightweeder said
" I also have a Nova 2, and it lets me down regularly."
in what way does it let you down LW, as I also have a Nova 2 and am not always happy with it, 
cheers Chris


----------



## Lightweeder (7 Jul 2011)

chill":3tpza45q said:


> in what way does it let you down LW, as I also have a Nova 2 and am not always happy with it,



Since I've had it, in just about every way. Probably a lot of it's my fault. I find it's a bad size - not large enough for large stuff and not small enough for small. I could keep changing the teeth, but would rather just pick up my Charnwood. Also, I don't like the way it tightens in and frequently, when I've just got a piece nicely where I want it, I give it another turn just to make sure it's secure and I slacken it off instead  The little Nova 3 is brilliant however.


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Jul 2011)

jumps":3ehajmhl said:


> Peter Sefton":3ehajmhl said:
> 
> 
> > Have been using the Dakota chuck for the first time today and have found it to have a lot of play in the jaws  , too much for the work we have been doing, have you guys had any similar issues or do I have a rogue one :? ?



Sorry I have been slow in replying - last week was crazy in the run up to the open day.
Not really being a wood turner, I left it to Chris who teaches my turning course to play with it and as a result its going back to Rutlands tomorrow  . I am sure if you are an experienced turner then you know how to make it work for you. But when teaching to different groups we need predictable accuracy so I think I will be back to our friends at Axminster for the K10.

Cheers

Peter


----------

